# A year ago today we lost Kayle...



## kaylesraven (Jul 2, 2008)

We lost our heartdog Kayle a year ago today to HS after a short, two week battle, during which time she fought to survive with everything she had.

We brought Kayle, a WGSD, home from the breeder when she was 7 weeks old. From day one with us, she was oh so stubborn, sassy, headstrong, hyper, spirited, and devoted to us. She ALWAYS had the last word about everything. She never met a stranger, was loving and devoted to us, and lived her life with a passion that I both envy and strive to emulate every day. Kayle hated to sleep, as she was always afraid she was going to miss something. No matter what was going on, she was in the middle of it. I have never seen a dog fight sleep like she did! 

Through her life, she battled with SIBO and other intestinal woes, and terrible allergies. Like a trooper, she was cheerfully in and out of the vets office, happily took her medicine, and never once complained or made an aggressive or fearful move to anyone in the process.

Kayle happily adjusted to our burdgeoning pack, as Lady (GSD) came home to be her sister, and the kitties were rescued one by one. She loved to ride, LOVED to camp, and traveled from state to state with us with her usual gusto. She loved to explore the new campgrounds, new hiking trails, new cities, and new rest stops along the way. Her home was where we were...nothing else mattered to her.

She loved to swim in the creek, hated bathing that involved soap, loved apples and carrots, sat in the car back on her hiney with her "penguin feet" poking out, snarfed at stinky farts, squeeked about anything, squeeked about everything, loved to eat poop (yuck), barked at the UPS man because it scared him, loved her papaw, gave us poopy-sugars, enjoyed having her teeth brushed, was allergic to dust mites, loved to play on the beach, loved to play frisbee, loved the desert, hated cactus needles, munched her stuffed animals like she was biting fleas, liked to tear the felt off of tennis balls, loved to have her hiney scratched, used her "mutt butt" to her advantage, went to work with me, loved to herd the wheelbarrel, thought skunks were just more kitties that smelled bad, shed so much I thought she would go bald, and was always there at my side...

Time kept ticking into the future. Our life was whole with Kayle and our other critters. Then came that unexpected, fateful day in April when a terrible stomach ache turned out to be cancer, and surgery bought us two more weeks with her. That next fateful day in April, two weeks after the first one, she woke up sick, could not lie flat because she could not breathe very well, and told me in her Kayle way that it was time. When xrays revealed that the cancer had rapidly spread to her lungs and liver, we did the kind thing for Kayle that day because it was the right thing to do, but the hardest thing I have ever done. We brought her home with us, and we buried her late that cold night under the light of the sliver of the moon, in our field next to Pedro, my FIL's horse. My heart still aches with the loss. 

I learned alot from Kayle....I am more patient, more playful, less concerned about muddy paw prints on the floor, more able to see the fun in the little things, enjoy sticking my head out the car window to catch the breeze, love the smell of frito-feet and GSD ears, 'snarf' at stinky smells, and am more willing to open my heart to that same pain I know will eventually come because of the living that goes along with the pain.

I will never love another the same as I loved Kayle, but because of her, I do love another as much. I often look at Riley and wonder how much fun he and Kayle would have had playing together. And I thank Kayle for my love of the GSD breed. I try to live my life the way she lived hers...devoted to my loved ones, and passionately enjoying every moment. Its hard sometimes, but her memory stands as a reminder to live my life full blast with the same passion that drove her to enjoy every moment of hers.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I too had a heart dog like your Kayle. His name was Czar. He is the reason I also fell in love with the breed. He loved everything( but water) and everyone. We were always together. I lost him to cancer also at the age of 6 years. I hope he was there to greet Kayle when she went home and that they are running and playing til you and I get there.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to a spectacular dog. I lost my heartgirl to HS on Christmas, after three months. It's a devastating disease and I"m so sorry you had to deal with it.

You are so right about what we can learn from our dogs if we are willing to be students. They live in the moment, cherish simple things, love without limit and take pleasure from silently being with their family. Joys can be found in a butterfly flitting past, a new squeaky or laying in the sun on a spring day. And yes, cherishing those last months with Lucy helped me sort my priorities.

I thank you for saying you can love again, though differently. Lucy loved me more intensely than I've ever been loved, and my connectin with her seemed magical. I have feared I will not love again.

But you give me hope. Riley sounds like a sweetie pie. Each dog has something different and wonderful to offer.

I'm so sorry you lost your girl. Your love for her is so poignantly articulated. I love your reference to "frito feet," I used to call them "kettle korn feet."

I love the name Kayle and also Riley. As fate would have it, I picked a puppy today to bring home in three weeks. It's time. I love the name Riley but another from this kennel has a Riley pup. I would like to put Kayle on my short list of names. It's lovely.

Bless you sweet, brave Kayle and watch over your family from Rainbow Bridge. Best to the rest of your pack.

Sympathy also to Kathy, on your loss of Czar, you lost him far too young.

May they run free and happy until we get to be with them again. And may we honor them by living and loving with the same exuberance.

Jennifer, Aik, and Christmas Angel Lucy, my Saucy Meatball, my Spicy Peanut, little black GSD.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What a lovely tribute to your Kayle. I had a dog like her (Massie) and although she left his world more than 9 years ago she has never left my heart. Like your Kayle she enriched my life in unimaginable ways. 

How wonderful that you and Kayle shared such a wonderful life together.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Bev,

Kayle was a dream dog, one soul in a million.

With your heartwarming tribute, we all can learn from her and from you as well.

I am deeply sorry for your loss,
Mary Jane


----------



## kaylesraven (Jul 2, 2008)

Kathy—I wish I could have known Czar…and I am terribly sorry that you lost him when he was so young….that is just incredibly unfair. We were fortunate enough to have Kayle with us for 11.5 years. I sure hope they are romping and playing together too! Thank you for that vision that makes me smile when I picture them together!

Jennifer—I am so sorry about your loss of Lucy. HS is such a terrible disease. My heart breaks everytime I read about another dog diagnosed with it. I’m glad that you had the time with her to cherish the small things. After Kayle was diagnosed with cancer, I turned down a rare opportunity for an internship that others would have fought for and would have led to an incredibly job opportunity for me, so that I too could cherish every moment she had left (with no regrets!!). When I explained to them why, I only received a clipped, snarfy response that they were sorry about my DOG. I only wish that more people in this world valued the lives of their pets as we all do here and learned the important lessons that our animals can and do teach us. 

You will have another connection with another pup similar to that you had with Lucy, and the intensity of that love will surprise you. My connection to Riley scares me sometimes, as I knew that I would love another pup again, but feared that part of me would hold back because of the fear of the inevitable loss. But Riley, being the worm that he is, crawled right into my heart and took it over. He has also wormed his way into DH’s heart...my sweet DH who didn’t want to love another again because of the pain of the loss. Riley doesn’t hold back his love or devotion because of fear, and it would not be fair for either of us to do that either. 

I am so happy that you have decided it is time for you to love another. I look forward to hearing about your new furkid’s antics and seeing baby pics! And maybe the name Kayle will fit for one of your furkids one day. We named Kayle after the Hindu goddess Kali, who could be wildly exuberant and uncontrollable…that was our Kayle-pup! 

“And may we honor them by living and loving with the same exuberance.” I couldn’t have said it any better.

Ruth—My heart is warmed to know that even after 9 years, Massie is still in your heart. This is another precious testament to the influence they have on our lives. Many







to you!

Mary Jane—thank you for your sympathy. She was truly one that one in a million dream dog!


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Bev, thank you for sharing that lovely tribute. I have been reading so much about HS lately and it is heartbreaking that it taken so our many beloved dogs.

Hugs to you and please give Riley one from me as well.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I am sorry. It does not get easier that quickly.....


----------

